# General > General Guns & Ammo >  What is your favorite gun for the outback?

## Ralph Rotten

I have lots of guns...lots, like some of my guns own guns of their own.  But when it comes to the wilderness I have a preference for just a couple.

My Ruger Blackhawk (3 screw) puts the Magnum in 357 mag.  Such a sturdy weapon, and magically accurate too.

My other favorite is my 1895 in 45-70.  Short, ported, drilled & tapped, with a modern safety, she will kill anything native to the North American continent.  With that gun I fear nothing, even dragons.

Post your favorite outback weapon.  That particular gun that you reach for when the terrain gets rough.  Everybody has a favorite, hell, you prolly named yorn.RalphRotten.jpg

----------


## kyratshooter

Good Lord what happened to your face?  They ripped it completely off!

Sorry, but what I carry to the woods, depends on the weather, the day of the week, my attitude at the moment, who hates me today and what game is in season.

I do not name my guns.  Don't name my cars or trucks either.  I tend not to give inanimate mechanical objects human qualities or abilities.

----------


## Old Professor

X2 , what kyratshooter said.

----------


## finallyME

KYRS, do you at least attach gender?  All mine are feminine.

----------


## hunter63

I do name things or at least CALL thins names....mostly when something isn't working correctly.....as in "You miserable POC, or words to that effect....MANY words....

Did name the Ruger 7 mm Mag..... Elvira, Queen of Darkness, routinely delivering 162 gr of sudden illness at 3100 fps.

This rifle has ventured into the realm of Grandpa's magic rifle......if you can see it, you can kill it.....Like all the of Bubba-ized Milsup you heard about your grandpa rilfe/shotgun as a kid.

That said..... one of Ruger .357's (not sure how many screws, but pretty sure they have least 3?) will go for a walk if nothing is in season that.....or maybe not.
Sometimes one of the M24 Savage or a Handi Rifle.....
If it is a hunting season....Many choices depending what season it is.

City....I may or may not have a pistol and a pocket knife......depending on weather, and mood.....and of close what I am close to....many assets "deployed"....around. 

Dude, may want to back off the vanishing cream......it's getting out of hand.....or face...

----------


## kyratshooter

> KYRS, do you at least attach gender?  All mine are feminine.


You have some major issues.  Seek counseling immediately!

We are entering Cherry 2000 territory here.

----------


## Seniorman

As others said previously, it all depends on why I'm bustin' around out in the boonies and what time of year I'm there.  Hunting?  What game?  Different firearms for different game.  Just hiking around or doing a bit of exploring?  Same.  Merely camping?  Whatever grabs my fancy when I leave my house.   Self defense?  Whatever I'm carrying at the time will do in my estimation. 

I do not name inanimate objects, either.  Although my old dog does has a name,  he is almost an inanimate object.    :Thumbup1: 

S.M.

----------


## finallyME

> You have some major issues.  Seek counseling immediately!
> 
> We are entering Cherry 2000 territory here.


haha
I had to google the reference.  Definitely an 80's movie.  I think everyone in the film had a rocket launcher.

----------


## kyratshooter

I figured you would google that one.  That movie has my all time favorite Mustang also.  It has become a cult classic.

Sometimes I wonder why _we talk about guns having no mind of their own and not operating until held in a human's hands to the gun grabbers,_ then we name them, drool over them, and speak about them as if intercourse were imminent. 

I have seen whole threads go weird on gun forums where dozens of posts sound like everyone involved were trying to seduce a supermodel.   

Cars not so much, but I have noticed people often name cars for a member of the opposite sex.  Women will name vehicles of any kind after men.   Men tend to name more rugged vehicles after men and their cream puff luxury cars after women. 

Not concrete science, just general observation.

----------


## crashdive123

I call mine the precious.

----------


## hunter63

Does you local Outback have a posted CCW policy?

----------


## crashdive123

Not around here that I know of.

----------


## Lamewolf

[QUOTE=kyratshooter;478009]

Sometimes I wonder why _we talk about guns having no mind of their own and not operating until held in a human's hands to the gun grabbers,_ then we name them, drool over them, and speak about them as if intercourse were imminent. 

QUOTE]

Gives a totally new meaning to "shooting a load" !  :Oops:

----------


## Rick

Uh, kennel. Go on. Bad dog.

----------


## jaydendyck1

I don't name my guns but my 97 dodge I called the green bastard and my jeep I call mistique. cars tend to get a personality if you own them long enough and deserve a name 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## shiftyer1

If i'm outback,  it's probably a 22 or a 38 of some sort.  Unless its deer season.......wait,  what do you mean outback?  Like outside my backdoor?

----------


## hunter63

Back door guns....Whole 'nother subject......

----------


## randyt

I have to say that I have not named a gun but my friends have given some of my guns names.

----------


## natertot

By outback, I am assuming one means "trudging 'round the woods" gun. For that, I tend to primarily carry a Ruger Blackhawk New Model in .357mag. For a long arm, it depends on what is in season. Do to the state I live, that typically means a shotgun of some sort. If nothing is in season, or if I am simply not hunting, I don't carry a long arm at all. I don't name my guns either.

Naming cars is another story. I haven't named all of them, but quite of few of them have been named. My little Sentra has been named "beast" because the thing has gone down roads several times that would make some trucks stop and think. I have also fjord a few flooded roads with the thing and the car has never been towed being over 12yrs old with 183K miles. One buddy called it beast and it stuck......

----------


## kyratshooter

That Sentra is a zombie car!

It mindlessly goes whatever direction you point it, it should have died long ago, you can't kill it and it refuses to quit on its own.

----------


## natertot

> That Sentra is a zombie car!
> 
> It mindlessly goes whatever direction you point it, it should have died long ago, you can't kill it and it refuses to quit on its own.


LOL. Yeah, that pretty much sums it up. I keep a tow rope in the trunk of it. It has been used multiple times, usually pulling others out of snowbanks but never because I've been stuck. I had just hooked up to a ranger to pull him out when a Chevy 2500 pulled up. The guy in the chevy was laughing until he saw that Sentra yank that Ranger out. I wish I could have gotten a picture of his face afterwards. After the first of the year, we had a water main break nearby. Everyone was lined up watching it as it flowed about a foot or so deep with small chunks of ice in it. I looked at it for a minute, then proceeded to drive through it without issue. Got to the other side when a chevy equinox attempted it and got stuck. Out came the tow rope and no one else tried!

Never in a million years would I have thought that a basic compact car with only a 135HP engine would be capable of so much. This thing is right up there with the 4.0 Jeeps and 300 inline Fords. Not as much carrying capacity, but hey, it also gets 34mpg! Fair trade off in my book.

----------


## Batch

I carry different guns in the woods dependent on I am doing. Don't name guns.

But, my first work truck as a lead installer was a 1970 C6500 with an 85' Radocy crane on it that we called Ole Betsy. So, I had a crane truck named after Davey Crockett's sister. Whom he named all of his guns after.

I also had a 1975 Malibu Classic that was a light green color that my kids called Kermit. We traded Kermit in on a green Astrovan and then a green Chevy Blazer. No preference for green just good deal after good deal in green.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Never in a million years would I have thought that a basic compact car with only a 135HP engine would be capable of so much. This thing is right up there with the 4.0 Jeeps and 300 inline Fords. Not as much carrying capacity, but hey, it also gets 34mpg! Fair trade off in my book.


I never owned a Sentra but they were built in the town where I spent most of my first 50 years and I have lots of experience with them.  I was teaching in a school where we hired a teachers' aide in her first year of college.  she was driving a hand me down Sentra of 1980-somethng vintage she had inherited from her Dad.  

She drove that Sentra all the way through college and graduated, remained with our school as a therapist and drove the Sentra after her marriage, then pregnancy one and pregnancy two.  When pregnancy 3 came along the Sentra was into its second decade and our school director presented her with a $1,000 check to use as down payment on the mini-van of her choice.  

Truth was he had been looking at that battered and worn Sentra in the parking lot outside his office window for nearly 15 years and was sick of it!

Anyway, she bought the mini-an but kept the Sentra and I suspect that her first born probably learned to drive in the thing!

BTW, has this thread been sufficiently hijacked?

----------


## randyt

heck no we haven't  hijacked this thread sufficiently enough yet lol  We haven't talked about naming tractors yet.

----------


## hunter63

Have we decided if naming them.... is the same as calling them names?

----------


## natertot

> I never owned a Sentra but they were built in the town where I spent most of my first 50 years and I have lots of experience with them.  I was teaching in a school where we hired a teachers' aide in her first year of college.  she was driving a hand me down Sentra of 1980-somethng vintage she had inherited from her Dad.  
> 
> She drove that Sentra all the way through college and graduated, remained with our school as a therapist and drove the Sentra after her marriage, then pregnancy one and pregnancy two.  When pregnancy 3 came along the Sentra was into its second decade and our school director presented her with a $1,000 check to use as down payment on the mini-van of her choice.  
> 
> Truth was he had been looking at that battered and worn Sentra in the parking lot outside his office window for nearly 15 years and was sick of it!
> 
> Anyway, she bought the mini-an but kept the Sentra and I suspect that her first born probably learned to drive in the thing!
> 
> BTW, has this thread been sufficiently hijacked?


A friend of mine had one of those late 80's Sentra's that he drove through high school, college, and the first few years after that. It was well into the 200k mile range. Being a 5 speed, reverse and second gear went out but he never fixed it. He always parked forward or in front of an incline and drove up it to roll back. As far as second gear went, he just went high in first and went to third. He said he sold it to some kid in high school for $500 because he was tired of not having reverse for over three years. He said he kept driving thinking the car would crap out but it wouldn't! If this is the case with these things, I might be driving mine until rust claims her!

Hijacked? Maybe. Now, about those tractors! I have a push mower....... Does that count?

----------


## taint

I  very rarely bother with a longarm.  I normally just carry one of the Sig P938's in the usual front pants pocket, and in the other pocket, the "spare" P938, wearing the Sig .22lr conversion unit.  The pair of guns weigh just 28 ozs. :-) and the weight is not all hanging on one side of me, either. If I wish, I can use CB caps for less noise. A snake, mud turtle, frog or bird is not worth a centerfire blast and every hiker sees far more of such critters than the larger ones. For coons, turky, chucks, jackrabbits, the 9mm is a lot more like whats required.

----------


## taint

you could do nearly the same thing, for far less money, with a 5"  HP22 Phoenix and a Hungarian alloy framed makarov variant. P64, IIRC. $350, not the $1200 of the 2 Sigs and .22 unit

I drove a little Hyundai in 1st gear for over 8000 miles in about a year. I bought it with the transmission bad, If I told you how it finally "committed suicide, you'd never believe it, but I had a cop, firemen across the street (on another call) and a woman friend witness it.

----------

